
The fine art of wireless design: what on earth is a cavity resonator? - girishmhatre500
https://eengenious.com/cavity-resonators-the-fine-art-of-wireless-design/
======
brudgers
Linked PDF with more detail:
[http://www.memoryprotectiondevices.com/documents/cavity-
choi...](http://www.memoryprotectiondevices.com/documents/cavity-choice-is-
critical-for-stable-wireless-communication.pdf)

------
andyers
The article referenced (see [http://goo.gl/ZGlUQ4](http://goo.gl/ZGlUQ4)) has
a very good discussion of microwave cavities, which are the equivalents of L-C
resonant circuits

